
Show HN: Binary Tree Traversal Visualizer - zamhaq
https://github.com/zamhaq/react-binary-tree
======
ben509
It would be more helpful to display the order of traversal on the graph
itself. Maybe put the step numbers, or have a trail showing the steps as they
happen.

The other problem people have with recursion is seeing the problem from the
point of view of the algorithm itself. That is, designing a recursive
algorithm is about breaking it into a handful of specific cases. So if you
could gray out everything but what is being considered, that would help
someone see what the traversal is doing, and why it eventually visits all
nodes.

And you could show a stack or queue to indicate the resources an algorithm
needs to maintain to perform the traversals.

Finally, why do we want preorder vs. postorder? Maybe think of some things you
do with these to drive home why certain traversals are preferred over others
in different scenarios.

------
zamhaq
Hi, I built this pretty lame binary tree visualizer in react. I would really
love your feedback on how I can improve it. Check it out. Thanks.

